# First Buck Ever



## barefooter (Feb 17, 2009)

I was in Perry County Sunday afternoon, in a treestand, when I saw this guy come out of the thicket about 60 yards out, across an old strip pit. There was a beaver dam that was his only way towards me and he came right across it. Stopped 3 times and looked directly at me, but never spooked. I didnt have a clear shot untill he was only about 15 yards away, and he stopped again and was looking at me quartering towards me. Squeezed the trigger on my horton and bam. Lucky for me he ran up the hill, and not back into the water, got about 30 yards away, and crashed hard. Bolt went in above his upper left shoulder, and out the bottom right. I couldnt be more stoked for my first buck. This is the first buck over a fork I have ever seen while hunting, and can't believe he walked right in front of me. This time last year I had never been deer hunting in my life, and now I am fully addicted. Anybody have any guesses on the age, or what it might score?


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS! Still trying to get mine!


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Very nice deer and a big congratulations to you. I'm new to the sport as well and really couldn't tell you what he would score. Again congrats on a nice deer.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Very nice barefooter. You ARE hooked for sure now. What a great deer to be your first.


----------



## Skunkedagain (Apr 10, 2004)

Congrats! That is a very nice 8 pt. It's always hard to tell from pics but I'm guessing low to mid 120's. Age is even harder without seeing the deer on the hoof, but I'm guessing 3.5 to 4.5 tears old.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Great first buck.


----------



## Stripers4Life (May 2, 2007)

Skunkedagain said:


> Congrats! That is a very nice 8 pt. It's always hard to tell from pics but I'm guessing low to mid 120's. Age is even harder without seeing the deer on the hoof, but I'm guessing 3.5 to 4.5 tears old.


what he said! thats pretty much what I was thinking.


----------



## JOE W (Jun 4, 2004)

Nice 1st buck


----------



## bassbait (Jun 1, 2008)

nice buck ,,,,,now your hooked ....hahaha .congrats


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Beautiful deer, I'd be more than happy with that!


----------



## Bass&Bucks (Jan 12, 2009)

congrats on your first buck! and a good one at that!


----------



## grabrick (Apr 24, 2008)

Congrats on your first buck! Feels good to get one under your belt and then you can just keep aiming higher and higher.


----------



## eyedream (Aug 24, 2007)

Very nice...good job!!!!%


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

I would say mid 120's to low 130's i wouls say between 2.5 and 3.5 on the age but again hard to tell from the pics but good buck anyhow congrats to you on your first kill.

the addiction only gets worse


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I would say 2.5-3.5 years old and in the 120's. That is a fine looking buck and a great first one. Congrats to you. It sounds like you did everything right on him.

Also, great setup on the picture. I really like the pics in the field and before they are gutted and bloody, not that I am grossed out by it or anything but I just thing it makes a better picture.


----------

